

A sobering look at Facebook - zippo
http://news.yahoo.com/analysis-sobering-look-facebook-051909912.html

======
jasonabelli
My question is, is that enough? So if Google’s P/E is a 19.51 Facebook will
IPO with a P/E of around 100. Ok that seems like a lot, right? Not really when
you consider that linkedin has been trading at a P/E of 1,429.39. Purely on
the social media craze. They in essence have been Riding coattails of facebook
because they have been the biggest social based company that investors could
get their hands on. So my prediction is a 300% increase on facebooks stock
price on the first day of trading. Regardless if I think that valuation is
justified or not, which I don’t. Amazon's P/E is 130. I know the hype over
Facebook will make them more expensive than Amazon.

------
tokenadult
Submission of same story (with one comment so far) as hosted by the wire
service site, hence no trip of the duplicate detector by this submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3549953>

